# Maf sensor location?



## hfz134 (Jul 22, 2015)

Been googling about this but couldn't find any and apologies if this is a dumb question. 

I need help to find the Maf sensor of my TT (if there is any)? I noticed that there is no wirings/sockets anywhere on the intake and our local workshop says that my TT does not have a Maf sensor, are they correct? below is my engine bay picture.


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

Is the maf housing not next to the first white clip on the intake ? Nearest the filter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

jfally said:


> Is the maf housing not next to the first white clip on the intake ? Nearest the filter


On mine it is... but you would see it clearly on that photograph. What model year is this? This is a different setup from mine for sure. This is weird. *hfz134*, please let us know where yours is as I am very curious...

EDIT: Here's how the intake looks like on mine. You can see the MAFS at the top of the pic, just after the air box (where *jfally* thought it should be too)...


----------



## hfz134 (Jul 22, 2015)

WoRkZ said:


> jfally said:
> 
> 
> > Is the maf housing not next to the first white clip on the intake ? Nearest the filter
> ...


I have rechecked and took a snap of the intake. Its really not there. Its a 2014 model.










Well the main reason for this is that im planning to change to an aftermarket Cold Air Intake system. Noticed most of the intakes have a MAF sensor on it.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

hfz134 said:


> WoRkZ said:
> 
> 
> > jfally said:
> ...


They are not all they're cracked up to be and the filtration is often questionable. I'd go for an aftermarket panel filter unless you really need the extra air flow to gain more power. CAIs can also cause your MAF to fail prematurely.


----------



## hfz134 (Jul 22, 2015)

Pomsteroonie said:


> They are not all they're cracked up to be and the filtration is often questionable. I'd go for an aftermarket panel filter unless you really need the extra air flow to gain more power. CAIs can also cause your MAF to fail prematurely.


yea im acutally going for a ecu remap soon


----------



## Msluth (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey sorry to bring this back. But did you ever locate the sensor. My 2.0t has the same engine layout and I can't locate anything around the air filter. Help would be great as my car seems to have issues


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

See this post -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1869445


----------



## Chroma (Aug 14, 2019)

hfz134 said:


> WoRkZ said:
> 
> 
> > jfally said:
> ...


Did you ever find it? Actually nothing anywhere that i could find.


----------



## Collyrobbo (Feb 11, 2019)

Chroma said:


> hfz134 said:
> 
> 
> > WoRkZ said:
> ...


If its an EA888 engine it won't have a maf sensor it will only use the map sensor on the inlet manifold to adjust fueling etc.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmurraj (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi 
I have an Australian 2011 TT with the same setup and also cannot find any MAF sensor - can anyone please advise where it is if it exists?


----------

